# Suche Lieder



## Alkopopsteuer (8. November 2009)

Tag.
Ich würde gerne meine Playlist erweitern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, um ein bisschne Abwechslung reinzubringen.
Habt ihr vielleicht ein paar passende Lieder für mich?
Es sollte im Bereich Alternative Rock, Alternative/Nu Metal sein. Es kann auch Metalcore sein, wie z.b das:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PtWBoI-UVNc
also nicht zu extrem.
Ich will KEINE langsame Schnulzenlieder, sondern etwas "peppiges".
Also hier ein paar Beispiele; so in der Art sollten die Lieder ungefähr sein:
Alternative Rock: Seether Remedy http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bTVl2GeNfqI
                         Sick Pussies You are going down http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O0M5D5OA-d4
Alternative/ Nu Metalisturbed Parasite http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WHTne_Qt7iE
                             Disturbed Decadence http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wcP5yezHarw

Freue mich auf ein paar Vorschläge!


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. November 2009)

ich glaub, ich hätte da was für dich 

godsmack:
hardrock



soil:
alternative metal

wenn dir das gefällt kannste dir von denen auch mal halo anhören ^^

scars on broadway:
mhh ich glaub die machen normal rock bis alternative metal...
der gitarrist und andere sänger und der schlagzeuger von system of a down sind auch in der band bzw. haben sie gegründet^^


vllt is ja was bei was dir gefällt ^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. November 2009)

Ok, das 2 Lied hats reingeschafft!! Danke.
Von Soil gefällt mir auch My Own!
Und durch Eigeninitiative hab ich auch noch von Drowning Pool Hate gefunden.


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. November 2009)

immer wieder gern ^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. November 2009)

Also alle Lieder, in der Art von Soil, Breaking me down sind gerne gesehen!


----------



## Whitechapel (9. November 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Also alle Lieder, in der Art von Soil, Breaking me down sind gerne gesehen!



Zwar glaube schon etwas älter.. dennoch ein Kracher in der Richtung..
Saliva mit Superstar


----------

